# Vodaphone Spain



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

I need to top-up my Spanish Vodaphone in order to keep the number. Vodaphone Spain said I could do it in a V shop in the UK. The shops here say not!!!

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

2ladies said:


> I need to top-up my Spanish Vodaphone in order to keep the number. Vodaphone Spain said I could do it in a V shop in the UK. The shops here say not!!!
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks.


Can you do it on Internet??


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Can you do it on Internet??


No - won't take any of my credit cards. They are not Spanish so that's probably the reason!! Pain!!


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I have put a call in to a friend who has a Vodafone dealership in the UK. I'll see what he suggests.


How kind. I appreciate that. Thank you so much!!


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

2ladies said:


> No - won't take any of my credit cards. They are not Spanish so that's probably the reason!! Pain!!


Hi 2ladies, I don't have a Spanish credit card and topped up my vodafone account online all the time (I've since changed to Orange). From memory, all you have to do is register it online. They have customer care service in English if you need help being walked through how to do it (perhaps you could call them via Skype?).


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

geez said:


> Hi 2ladies, I don't have a Spanish credit card and topped up my vodafone account online all the time (I've since changed to Orange). From memory, all you have to do is register it online. They have customer care service in English if you need help being walked through how to do it (perhaps you could call them via Skype?).


Tried to register online. Cost me a fortune trying to deal with customer care in Spain - keep transferring me!!! Calls to Spain are a fortune. Didn't work on Skype. Typical Vodaphone!!


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

2ladies said:


> Tried to register online. Cost me a fortune trying to deal with customer care in Spain - keep transferring me!!! Calls to Spain are a fortune. Didn't work on Skype. Typical Vodaphone!!


More research - tried 2345. It DID connect!! Asked for 'secret number'. Hmm.... what secret number? Do you think its a number on a voucher? I can buy a voucher easily enough.

Wonder if it will work if I put the 'dongle' number in also?


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

2ladies said:


> More research - tried 2345. It DID connect!! Asked for 'secret number'. Hmm.... what secret number? Do you think its a number on a voucher? I can buy a voucher easily enough.
> 
> Wonder if it will work if I put the 'dongle' number in also?


Went in to the Vodaphone shop in Westfield mall. Lucky - a lady has been working in the Marketing Dept of Vodaphone in Madrid and speaks fluent Spanish. Now on Management Course in UK. She was on the phone for over an hour trying to do this. Had to give up finally.

Said she would send an e-mail to her boss in Madrid - she hadn't realised just how poor the service was!!

Oh well, just hope I get the same number again. But have to pay for two new SIMS of course.


----------

